# Connection via Wi-Fi



## James Inness (Jun 18, 2017)

I have chosen to use a wireless connector for my machine. Is there a way to connect to my Wi-Fi without having to use an Ethernet cable?

If this is a duplicate, could you please link me to the original? Thanks, James.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 18, 2017)

These two sites both have good instructions:
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/wireless.html
http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html

You will have to figure out your computers wifi adapter name.

`sysctl net.wlan.devices` Will help you find your wireless adapter name.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2017)

James Inness said:


> Is there a way to connect to my Wi-Fi without having to use an Ethernet cable?


How else would one connect to a _wireless_ network? 

Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------

